# MF 2135 Power steering problem



## Gayle (Jun 18, 2017)

The power steering on my MF 2135 Continental gas engine started squealing when turning the wheel. There seems that there is not any power applied. The reservoir is full of fluid. 
Any help will be appreciated. I raised the wheels and turning from lock to lock several times the squealing stopped. I lowered the wheels and could not turn the wheels. I tried to turn the steering wheel while moving forward. I could hardly turn the steering wheel. still no squealing. Could it be a problem in the porting value? One more thing. The squealing was coming from the power steering pump. Got the pump off, the gear turns freely and when I turn the gear it pumps oil out. 
I need some help.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Gayle, welcome to the tractor forum.

The Massey Ferguson 2135 was the industrial version of the model 135 agricultural tractor. Good tractor.

First thing you need to do is get a service/shop manual. 

As I interpret your current situation, after you lowered the wheels you cannot turn them. Even when moving forward, you can barely turn them. Sounds like a mechanical problem. First thing I would check is the front wheel spindles. They may be worn to the point that if you put weight on them they will not turn.


----------



## fireball (Apr 17, 2020)

So I also have a Massey 2135 and put two new steering cylinders on as it was hard to turn and the cylinders were leaking and wore out. After replacing them and bleeding the air out, it now goes crazy turning rapidly on its own. It will literally spin so fast on its own you better keep your fingers clear. Any help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fireball (Apr 17, 2020)

Can it be that the original cylinders were so wore out that the oil bypassed in the cylinders, and now that they are good the steering motor is the problem?


----------



## fireball (Apr 17, 2020)

Also I'm using regular hydraulic oil for power steering, is that ok, also it gets very foamy like it either has air or something else but I`ve tried getting all the air out. Thanks


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I would automatic transmission oil in it and it seems like you may hoses mixed up. Slack the hoses off a little bit so it leaks, then you can see where the power is going......


----------



## fireball (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for the help. Cylinders are hooked up correctly, spindles turn freely. I was told it was in steering box, possibly a broken spring, but after taking that apart , I find nothing noticeable wrong either!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

fireball said:


> Thanks for the help. Cylinders are hooked up correctly, spindles turn freely. I was told it was in steering box, possibly a broken spring, but after taking that apart , I find nothing noticeable wrong either!


How did you make out? There are 2 different (at least)ps systems in the ag tractors. I'm not sure about the industrial ones. Hydraulic oil, no. Power steering or automatic transmission or get the one the manual says for the system you have. Did you change or clean the internal ps filter?


fireball said:


> So I also have a Massey 2135 and put two new steering cylinders on as it was hard to turn and the cylinders were leaking and wore out. After replacing them and bleeding the air out, it now goes crazy turning rapidly on its own. It will literally spin so fast on its own you better keep your fingers clear. Any help appreciated. Thanks


That sounds like you have the lines on wrong..............


----------



## Warddw1 (May 15, 2020)

The power steering on my MF 2135 works great when I first start the tractor but gets progressively harder to turn until after 20 minutes I can not turn it at all. If I shut it down and let sit for a while it will work again for another twenty minutes. I took apart pump and cleaned and regularly check and fill pump. Any ideas. The dealer thinks it may be a seal or valve in steering colluim


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Warddw1 said:


> The power steering on my MF 2135 works great when I first start the tractor but gets progressively harder to turn until after 20 minutes I can not turn it at all. If I shut it down and let sit for a while it will work again for another twenty minutes. I took apart pump and cleaned and regularly check and fill pump. Any ideas. The dealer thinks it may be a seal or valve in steering colluim


Usually if you loose power in anything that has a pump after running it a while its oil thinning as it heats up and could also be a weak pump. Even clearances in valved can increase as it heats up.
It could have oil that's too thin. Try that first


----------



## fireball (Apr 17, 2020)

deerhide said:


> How did you make out? There are 2 different (at least)ps systems in the ag tractors. I'm not sure about the industrial ones. Hydraulic oil, no. Power steering or automatic transmission or get the one the manual says for the system you have. Did you change or clean the internal ps filter?
> 
> That sounds like you have the lines on wrong..............


I finally got a new power steering motor, but there must be a timing issue with setting it up, it turns great to the left but much harder to the right. Any ideas? thanks


----------



## ira109 (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone had problems with after market ps pumps on massey 2135 ? I've had bad luck with two of them. Should the pump have output pressure without moving the steering wheel ?


----------

